# Got the bottom covered...



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Got my new skid in place...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

its all shiney. go put some mud on it.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol...thanks...will do
Im sure there is a high center in my near future, lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I had one on mine for about two years then ended up selling it. Where I rode there wasn't really anything that would damage the stuff underneath. I wasn't rock climbing or stump jumping. I could have just been lucky the 4 years after that but nothing ever got damaged after I took it off. The only thing I can see it did for me was to make my quad weigh several hundred pounds heavier because of all the mud it collected.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

IB...yeah,my biggest concern on my Big Bear was the oil fiter and lines are on the bottom right hand side of the engine and it was open for whatever rogue stick felt like jumping up and owning my filter housing
My jeep has skids from front to back and they love to collect mud so I know exactly what you mean lol.
Thanks for the input:bigok:
Shoot , as slick as it is new I should be able skim across ponds


----------

